# Groomers, I need to pick your brains!!



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

I am doing a dog grooming course at college and have been given our first assignment so bear with me if the questions sound a bit random!

1) How are you meant to dispose of waste fur and dog poop?
2) How are you meant to dispose of chemicals? e.g. cleaning products, left over shampoo ect

This obviously has to tie in with health and safety and environmental issues so I need to know how its all disposed of legally rather than what actually happens to it!

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not a groomer so can't really help, sorry.
But just curious, if you are doing a course then surely they would only ask you to do assignments on subjects they have already taught you?


----------



## foxyrockmeister (May 30, 2011)

Kivasmum said:


> I'm not a groomer so can't really help, sorry.
> But just curious, if you are doing a course then surely they would only ask you to do assignments on subjects they have already taught you?


Not necessarily, the idea is to do some research and find the answers for yourself, just like the OP is doing!


----------



## Kivasmum (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh ok, sorry  just curious, it has been a while since I was at school  
(not like aaaaaaages though ha ha ha)


----------



## freddies_mum (Apr 12, 2009)

Now I know the doggy day care place near me keeps the poo in the freezer to minimise the smell, then I think someone comes to pick it up. Not sure about chemicals but I would guess they are picked up too as hazardous waste?


----------



## YellowLab (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok thanks. Yes we have been told a bit about everything but not in huge amounts of detail so we are all doing research


----------



## Nina_82 (Sep 26, 2010)

Our waste fur is allowed to go in with normal business waste (we have a trade waste contract with the local waste carrier). The waste is collected weekly from the premises.

The dog poop from my premisies has to be collected and kept in a metal bin until I take it to a depot that disposes of it for me. 

Waste chemicals that are hazardous must also be stored in appropriate labelled containers and disposed of at the depot and NOT tipped down the sink, toilet, drain or similar. 

Obviously waste water from bathing will contain chemicals such as shampoo and it is acceptable for this to go down the drain via the plughole. But it is not acceptable to pour bottles of shampoo etc down the drain excessively.

As for cleansing outside areas, the waste water must be directed into the foul sewer and not disposed of into the surface water drain. 

Hope this helps!


----------

